# Next Hebden style meet-up



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 13, 2007)

Where and when's it to be then


----------



## northernhord (Mar 13, 2007)

Yoz'e have spoilt yourselves really havin the first one in Hebdon, any where else will seem grotty and ugly in comparision


----------



## chio (Mar 13, 2007)

Prestbury.

(not really)


----------



## northernhord (Mar 13, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Prestbury.
> 
> (not really)



Iz there any good places in Auld Cheshire?


----------



## chio (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't think of anywhere like Hebden off the top of my head! Except perhaps Bollington. And you don't want to go there.


----------



## moose (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh no <shudder>


----------



## aqua (Mar 14, 2007)

I vote Hebden, I likes Hebden 

and I want to raid msshirls gin


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd be up for Hebden again, it's a beautiful place and the pubs are ace.  I _might_ even be tempted to go on a walk next time.  Possibly.  If they straighten those hills out a bit


----------



## chio (Mar 14, 2007)

Given enough notice, I might try and get along to the next one 

i don't drink any more though


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> i don't drink any more though


You weren't exactly AA material before though eh mate?


----------



## Spion (Mar 14, 2007)

Hebden seems a good in the middle of everyone sorta place, I reckon. Let's do it there again. Maybe longer term we should do a boozy summer picnic


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Maybe longer term we should do a boozy summer picnic


Now THAT'S a brilliant idea if ever I've heard of one


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 15, 2007)

I need to thank the organisers of the last Hebden Bridge-had nothing but two small gins in the pub this week since the overindulgence of cider on Saturday which is probably the least amount of alcohol I have consumed in five days since I was a teenager


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I need to thank the organisers of the last Hebden Bridge-had nothing but two small gins in the pub this week since the overindulgence of cider on Saturday which is probably the least amount of alcohol I have consumed in five days since I was a teenager


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 15, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> . Maybe longer term we should do a boozy summer picnic



What a good idea.  There's a working mans club next to the river at the entrance to Hardcastle Crags. It's called the Blue Pig. Maybe a day time boozy picnic in the Crags and end up in the evening with more drinks outside the WMC on the picnic tables by the river.  

Then later back into town for last drinks  


if we can still walk


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> What a good idea.  There's a working mans club next to the river at the entrance to Hardcastle Crags. It's called the Blue Pig. Maybe a day time boozy picnic in the Crags and end up in the evening with more drinks outside the WMC on the picnic tables by the river.
> 
> Then later back into town for last drinks
> 
> ...


Hehehe, you so funnee Shirl.  Like we could walk back into town!  

The place you mention sounds fantastic though - does it have shade?


----------



## Spion (Mar 15, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> What a good idea.  There's a working mans club next to the river at the entrance to Hardcastle Crags. It's called the Blue Pig. Maybe a day time boozy picnic in the Crags and end up in the evening with more drinks outside the WMC on the picnic tables by the river.
> 
> Then later back into town for last drinks
> 
> ...



Sounds ace. All the right ingredients - a booze source nearby, grass, river

Roberts Park in Saltaire is good for this too - the park's by the river and 100m from the Boathouse Pub.


----------



## aqua (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd love to do this


----------



## aqua (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll bring cake


----------



## northernhord (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds fuckin great the picnic, speshully if Aqua is bringing in cake


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Sounds fuckin great the picnic, speshully if Aqua is brining in cake


Eww, salty cake?


----------



## northernhord (Mar 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Eww, salty cake?


 corrected


----------



## moose (Mar 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I need to thank the organisers of the last Hebden Bridge-had nothing but two small gins in the pub this week since the overindulgence of cider on Saturday which is probably the least amount of alcohol I have consumed in five days since I was a teenager


See? Ms Shirl is a sobering influence.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> See? Ms Shirl is a sobering influence.


Hahahahaaahaaahaaa


Ahh, that's a good un moose *wipes tears of mirth from eyes*


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Hahahahaaahaaahaaa
> 
> 
> Ahh, that's a good un moose *wipes tears of meths from eyes*


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

>


((cyberfairy))

I wasn't just referring to you    I have 'form' with Shirl.  My kitchen got trashed and I couldn't move out of bed til 8 the next night


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> ((cyberfairy))
> 
> I wasn't just referring to you    I have 'form' with Shirl.  My kitchen got trashed and I couldn't move out of bed til 8 the next night


Mykitchen and I are like that without the excuse of a meetup


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Mykitchen and I are like that without the excuse of a meetup


That I can believe  

Mind, I hold you in great respect now.  Anyone who can get through that much cider and still stay upright in those boots deserves a fucking medal


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> That I can believe
> 
> Mind, I hold you in great respect now.  Anyone who can get through that much cider and still stay upright in those boots deserves a fucking medal


You have not seen the huuuge scab on my knee as a result of suddenly not being upright I will show you my none sensible boots somewhen


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> You have not seen the huuuge scab on my knee as a result of suddenly not being upright I will show you my none sensible boots somewhen


Tell me you fell over when you got home, and not in Hebden high street   

Bloody hell, you've got HIGHER boots than them??    I'd be walking like an anxious robot in owt other than an inch heel these days


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Tell me you fell over when you got home, and not in Hebden high street
> 
> Bloody hell, you've got HIGHER boots than them??    I'd be walking like an anxious robot in owt other than an inch heel these days


By t' train station-no-one saw My four incher boots have been reserved for special occasions


----------



## aqua (Mar 15, 2007)

*sends CF some anti hangover cake*


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 15, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> By t' train station-no-one saw My four incher boots have been reserved for special occasions




Are those the 'gay waders' as described by TD? I REALLY want to see those!

Oh, and I would deffo be up for another Hebden meet


----------



## Pete the Greek (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello you guys!

My regards and warm hugs to Felix, Moose, Sojourner and Shirl, was a real nice shout meeting ya'll

  

Would like to make the next one, and I vow to leave the car at home, get a cab....and DRINK Goddamn it.

Diet coke simply does NOT do the trick.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2007)

Judging by your spate of postings last night Pete, you were making up for last Saturday's sobriety!  Deffo leave the car at home next time!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 16, 2007)

I've got a photo of three dodgy blokes from the last meet but I'm buggered if I know how to get it from my laptop to this thread


----------



## moose (Mar 16, 2007)

What happens in Hebden stays in Hebden.


----------



## northernhord (Mar 17, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I've got a photo of three dodgy blokes from the last meet but I'm buggered if I know how to get it from my laptop to this thread



Load em into flickr or photobucket Miss


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 17, 2007)

Where is Hebden - sorry I'm still quite new to the north of England


----------



## Spion (Mar 17, 2007)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Where is Hebden - sorry I'm still quite new to the north of England


 Hebden bridge, West Yorks - about 1/2 way between Mcr and Leeds


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2007)

Might be up for this cos I'd love to come back to Hebden  but it's 110% date-dependent ...

If I can't make the next HB meetup though MsShirl, I'm almost certain to be back in HB to visit you and also Flip and Mrs Flip (those with their plans of moving to the town soon), the Thursday just before we travel to Solfest, late August (August Bank Holiday weekend).

More on that one soon, I need to persuade you to go further North for that excellent fest ...


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 17, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Might be up for this cos I'd love to come back to Hebden  but it's 110% date-dependent ...
> 
> If I can't make the next HB meetup though MsShirl, I'm almost certain to be back in HB to visit you and also Flip and Mrs Flip (those with their plans of moving to the town soon), the Thursday just before we travel to Solfest, late August (August Bank Holiday weekend).
> 
> More on that one soon, I need to persuade you to go further North for that excellent fest ...


ooh-I'm reviewing solfest-be nice to meet you again


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2007)

Solfest - is that the one with the 24 hour darts tent William?  


It sounds really good actually, from what tangerinedream and JustPhil were saying about it.  Might well come along to this


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 19, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> More on that one soon, I need to persuade you to go further North for that excellent fest ...



I may well be up for this, looks fun and I get to wear fancy dress


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> What a good idea. There's a working mans club next to the river at the entrance to Hardcastle Crags. It's called the Blue Pig. Maybe a day time boozy picnic in the Crags and end up in the evening with more drinks outside the WMC on the picnic tables by the river.
> 
> Then later back into town for last drinks



Wow, the Blue Pig. Never thought anyone would mention that place on Urban! My girlfriend's parents live just up the hill from the Blue Pig, near Pecket Well. First pub I ever went to in Hebden, and then they made me climb the hill with all the bags, in mid-summer and full of ale. Sweaty! 

I've never been to Lunn Falls but my girlfriend is forever threatening to take me there. _Sounds_ perfect for a picnic. I'm not sure if it'd be a bit far, though?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 20, 2007)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Wow, the Blue Pig. Never thought anyone would mention that place on Urban! My girlfriend's parents live just up the hill from the Blue Pig, near Pecket Well. First pub I ever went to in Hebden, and then they made me climb the hill with all the bags, in mid-summer and full of ale. Sweaty!
> 
> I've never been to Lunn Falls but my girlfriend is forever threatening to take me there. _Sounds_ perfect for a picnic. I'm not sure if it'd be a bit far, though?


I probably live very near to your girlfriends parents


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I probably live very near to your girlfriends parents



How bizzare! The place they live is called Upper or Lower Crimsworth, I think. I don't know why each little 'grouplet' of houses has its own name, but it's quite amusing


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 20, 2007)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> How bizzare! The place they live is called Upper or Lower Crimsworth, I think. I don't know why each little 'grouplet' of houses has its own name, but it's quite amusing



There's lots of Uppers and Lowers around here. There's a lot of Tops and Bottoms too  
My friends own land that borders on Lumb Falls. I've never swum there but most people I know have. It always looks too cold for me. 

You must come to the next meet up if you can


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2007)

Yay! Northern Solfest crew! 

Next task : to persuade the mooses


----------



## moose (Mar 21, 2007)

20 days, William. That's how many days' holiday people in the real world have every year. Try and cram your festivals into that!


----------



## aqua (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 22, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> 20 days, William. That's how many days' holiday people in the real world have every year.



I get 30 plus bank holidays


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I get 30 plus bank holidays


Public fucking sector workshy


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 23, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> There's lots of Uppers and Lowers around here. There's a lot of Tops and Bottoms too
> My friends own land that borders on Lumb Falls. I've never swum there but most people I know have. It always looks too cold for me.
> 
> You must come to the next meet up if you can



Lumb Falls, eh? I looked it up for ages on Google as I knew I'd get the spelling wrong, but Lun, Lunne and Lunn weren't showing up, so I assumed it was too remote a place to be listed. Thanks for the correction!

As for tops and bottoms: my favourite is Slack Bottom. What a name for a place!  

(and yeah, I'll try to make the meet!!)


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> 20 days, William. That's how many days' holiday people in the real world have every year. Try and cram your festivals into that!



Yeah, I know, sorry   I was talking to Mr Moose about that at Hebden 

But in fact if you could grab the Friday afternoon you'd catch most of it and it's Bank Holiday weekend ... and can't you negotiate a bit more leave in your new era? 

Solfest's  a goodun -- ask Tort! Very vehicle friendly too ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Public fucking sector workshy



<whistles innocently!    >


----------



## moose (Mar 23, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> if you could grab the Friday afternoon you'd catch most of it and it's Bank Holiday weekend ... and can't you negotiate a bit more leave in your new era?


I've got 25 (woooo!) in my new job, but have to keep 4 of those for xmas. Can't have half days, though.


----------



## aqua (Mar 23, 2007)

you mean you don't get lots off at xmas?


----------



## moose (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, but apart from xmas day, boxing day and NY day, they come out of the annual entitlement. Like all _normal_ people's do. 

"Holidays make one dull" as someone once said.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 23, 2007)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> As for tops and bottoms: my favourite is Slack Bottom. What a name for a place!



I used to live in a house called Teapot Cottage and I was known as Teapot ****. Then I saw a house that I liked for sale at Slack Bottom but couldn't bring myself to buy it for obvious reasons


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 23, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> "Holidays make one dull" as someone once said.



Whoever said that want's their head looking at


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Yes, but apart from xmas day, boxing day and NY day, they come out of the annual entitlement. Like all _normal_ people's do.



This is exactly the same in my part of the public sector too. We get plenty of leave sure, but no more Bank Holidays than anyone else at Xmas ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> "Holidays make one dull" as someone once said.






			
				MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Whoever said that want's their head looking at



Absolutely, the weirdo ...


----------



## Nimzalotweeeeez (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG i live in Hebden!!!!!!!!! -Spazzzzzz------ ******

You can all come to my house for tea and bikkits  

though ive no idea why youd wanna come HERE of all places!!!!! 

fucking yuppieville it is now


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh god


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 29, 2007)

Come on then you slackers, lets set a date


----------



## moose (Mar 30, 2007)

Can we decide after Sunday ticket day? I'm not looking beyond that at the mo


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 30, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Can we decide after Sunday ticket day? I'm not looking beyond that at the mo




I'm trying to take my mind off Sunday morning


----------



## chio (Mar 30, 2007)

This is completely off-topic, but I heard about this ticket situation on the radio the other day. What on earth happens if you get a ticket in the lottery, but none of your mates do?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> This is completely off-topic, but I heard about this ticket situation on the radio the other day. What on earth happens if you get a ticket in the lottery, but none of your mates do?


  eh?  What you on about chio?


----------



## chio (Mar 30, 2007)

Ignore me, I'm not very well


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Ignore me, I'm not very well


Oh, ok  

((chio)) hope you're feeling better soon chuckles


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 4, 2007)

Come on then. We've sorted Glasto and OTT now let's set a meet-up/picnic date


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2007)

*Northern Solfest Contingent alert!!*

Shirl, sojourner, tangerinedream, cyberfairy and any others who were thinking of heading for Solfest in August ... Tort was told yesterday that they've now sold 4,000 of thei ca. 5,000 tickets (the Levellers and Ozrics are a big draw to Northern alternative types!  ) so I would move quite quickly if I was you ... tis a great festival, DON'T MISS IT!

And only £59 a ticket. You have to order by phone (only!) from the Carnegie Theatre, Workington, number on the Solfest site ...

I'm booked and so are Tort, Flip and Mrs Flip, Leveller Rich ...

Would like to call into Hebden on the way up the Thursday before the fest if practical, the Flips should be living in the town by then ...


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 9, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Shirl, sojourner, tangerinedream, cyberfairy and any others who were thinking of heading for Solfest in August ... Tort was told yesterday that they've now sold 4,000 of thei ca. 5,000 tickets (the Levellers and Ozrics are a big draw to Northern alternative types!  ) so I would move quite quickly if I was you ... tis a great festival, DON'T MISS IT!
> 
> And only £59 a ticket. You have to order by phone (only!) from the Carnegie Theatre, Workington, number on the Solfest site ...
> 
> ...



So long as I can pay be credit card,I'll book tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't think I'll be going after all, unfortunately.  I went a bit mad with the pennies last couple of weeks and am back on econo-drive


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Don't think I'll be going after all, unfortunately.  I went a bit mad with the pennies last couple of weeks and am back on econo-drive



Got a credit card aintcha?  

I went mad too and have almost nothing left for the rest of this month   I'll use my credit card though and hope for the willpower to pay it back next month


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Got a credit card aintcha?
> 
> I went mad too and have almost nothing left for the rest of this month   I'll use my credit card though and hope for the willpower to pay it back next month


Yes, but I upped the limit on that and spent that too

I hate money


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 9, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yes, but I upped the limit on that and spent that too
> 
> I hate money


That's a pity, could have been a laugh.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 9, 2007)

Was down at Lumb Falls for the first time last weekend and it was lovely. Will definitely be going back for a dip once the weather improves. Girlfriend reckons you can jump off the water fall and not kill yourself on the rocks, but I don't think I believe her.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 10, 2007)

Fez, have you been in the square since they opened the pavement cafe outside Sauce? It's great now on a sunny day, I never thought Hebden could remind me of Paris or Barcelona but it does  

only on a sunny day mind


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Apr 10, 2007)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Shirl, sojourner, tangerinedream, cyberfairy and any others who were thinking of heading for Solfest in August ...
> 
> Would like to call into Hebden on the way up the Thursday before the fest if practical, the Flips should be living in the town by then ...



I've just booked my ticket


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 10, 2007)

*Solfest*

  

Sojourner, don't give up, tickets will still be available for a bit longer ... PM me if you want help


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm...I do really wanna go to this...will see if I can find the pennies after all!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2007)

I can go!!   

But only if I can bunk in someones tent, cos I can't afford to buy one   (borrowing mates brothers for glasto and it ain't available for solfest)

Any offers?


e2a, there's this really cheap tent here - what dya reckon? Any good? http://www.outdoorworld.org.uk/vang....html?osCsid=710990c0a0f9fb945af525e289ab50da


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2007)

Me again  

I just got my ticket!! woohoo!!!  Did a lil financial juggling  

Now then - about that tent ^^ what dya reckon to it?

And who's coming? 

Perhaps another thread?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure Tort or I or the Flips or Shirl between us can somehow manage to get hold of a tent for you to borrow, between now and the end of August -- do not panic, over four months to go!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 11, 2007)

*Solfest*




			
				sojourner said:
			
		

> Perhaps another thread?






Go for it!


----------

